# Show your Lummi Light



## Olaf_S (Aug 2, 2009)

Here are some of my Lummi lights. I think, you can see, that i like these lights very much



























Greetings
Olaf


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 2, 2009)

That´s one heck of a collection Olaf :thumbsup:

I already sold more than half of my lummies since I´m not going to keep anymore lights I´m not going to use just because they are too precious. Only exception will be the Wee Da. And I officially kick my own *** for seeling my Raw Da to Rudilux. I should have kept it with it´s little Da brother as an awesome and beautifull team!

Anyway, since the Wee Da will eventually be the only Lummi light left and I don´t have any other pictures on hand right now:












And here´s a picture of most Lummies I had (minus two that were already gone):






EDIT: I just found another one with both Da Lummies.....






.....as well as a picture of my Wee Ag (taken in a rush back then)


----------



## bf1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Olaf,
One magnificent collection my friend.
Regards,
Barry


----------



## Patriot (Aug 3, 2009)

oo: To both collections


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 3, 2009)

Patriot said:


> oo: To both collections


 

*+1!!* 

I've never seen so many before.:twothumbs


----------



## Norm (Aug 3, 2009)

I can't believe the above collections, makes me feel guilty posting my poor orphaned RAW.


----------



## Olaf_S (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, all. I do my best for this collection.

@Norm and @Eric

great photos, specially these two with the walnut.

Greetings
Olaf


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 3, 2009)

Great collections guys! Real good photography too :thumbsup:


----------



## orb (Aug 7, 2009)

Extremely comprehensive collection there Olaf :bow: :wave:
Eric242 also nice collection. :wave:
Norm  Geeze mate you got sum catch en up to do


----------



## fareast (Aug 10, 2009)

On the left the new Raw SS with Q5-R2 cool white and on the right the Raw NS Q3-5A both with white trits. I believe both have the new SS reflector.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 13, 2009)

My one and only...so far.


----------

